# 2007 Mini R56 ("2nd" Gen)



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Just wondering if anyone is in the market for one of the new 2007 R56 "2nd" generation Mini Coopers.

The usa configurator is up, and indications are that local dealers are taking orders for Februrary delivery.

I must admit, the Mrs. and I are kicking around options to replace her 00 Odyssey Minivan, and one of the scenarios involves simply purchasing a new Mini outright and keeping her van. 

Anyone looking to purchase in the spring?


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

Not this spring, but Mrs. LA525 has already informed me she wants a Mini when her Z4 lease is up in 2008.


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

Just an observation. I think the R56 will be a logical successor to the Gen I MINI, but I am a bit alarmed by the price increases. Just for grins, I built up a new S very similar to my '06 and it was almost $2K more, and that's without a lot of luxury items. I think the average price for an S will be at or topping $30K and I think that may limit their appeal somewhat. I expect early sales will be strong, but wonder if it will have the legs of Gen I.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Hmmm...perhaps, perhaps. I specce'd out one for Mrs. Wingspan with a considerable number of bells and whistles, and only got to $27K and change...

I'd really like to drive it before placing an order, shame I don't think we're getting them stateside until next year...


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

I find myself thinking very long and hard about placing an order.

Since the Mrs. Uter got a Honda Odyssy "Touring", my e61 seems a little superfluous and bulky. I'm really warming up to the idea of a minivan and minicooper  .

The R56 MCS seems great from what I've read. The mini2.com site has some really good photos and reviews. I'm digging that navigation screen integration.


----------



## javelina1 (Apr 1, 2006)

wingspan said:


> Just wondering if anyone is in the market for one of the new 2007 R56 "2nd" generation Mini Coopers.
> 
> The usa configurator is up, and indications are that local dealers are taking orders for Februrary delivery.
> 
> ...


I'm planning on it. Wifey got the 330i, Daddy gets the Mini. 

How long does it take from order to delivery?


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Hmmm...dunno. Been a bit busy with the season and all.

Will take this up in the new year...


----------



## 07PepperS (Dec 25, 2006)

Ordered 12.21 due March 07


----------



## Pedal2Floor (Jul 29, 2006)

07PepperS said:


> Ordered 12.21 due March 07


Does the March 07 date include the time for the production delays due to the fuel pump leaks?


----------



## gtt1920 (Aug 12, 2004)

supposedly the fuel pump issue is delaying all cooper S production...i've heard a couple of cases where regular cooper orders have been bumped up because of it. (though my gut still wonders why a fuel pump would be an issue for the cooper S and not the cooper. i can't believe that they are THAT different.)


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Guess I'm not adding much as the 07 Cooper S I just built only came to 27k. I'd love to see an actual test of the car though. Want to know if the performance is at least on par with a GTI.


----------



## Pedal2Floor (Jul 29, 2006)

blueguydotcom said:


> Guess I'm not adding much as the 07 Cooper S I just built only came to 27k. I'd love to see an actual test of the car though. Want to know if the performance is at least on par with a GTI.


Check out www.mini2.com


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Pedal2Floor said:


> Check out www.mini2.com


Thanks.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Here's the EVO magazine review. EVO is the best car magazine for enthusiasts (not tuners), imo. I've yet to see a legit review that doesn't say the old Mini is more fun.

http://www.evo.co.uk/carreviews/cargrouptests/203750/mini_cooper_s_v_renaultsport_clio_197.html


----------



## E39M5Power (Jan 19, 2007)

I actually just purchased an 07 Cooper S this weekend. This is my first Mini and traded in my 01 330Ci. What a difference in the liveliness of this car. I have test driven the '06 and earlier models but I think this year has a very nice pep to it. I got the actual model the dealer was to setup for the Coops for the Hammer & Coop display. Astro Black Metallic, sport and premium packages, dual moon roof, carbon black English leather with white piping and the anthracite headliner (black on black on black). Also got the updated Mini stereo and it sounds quite good overall. I won't be upgrading to an aftermarket stereo as I just like to listen to something from time to time otherwise I listen to the engine and exhaust note as I drive.

Some may feel its a bit too much black but I like it. It was a good option at the time and I was the first person to drive it after the dealer took delivery (had 2 miles on it). I now have over 170 miles on it as it was too much fun to sit at home and just look at it.

This might become my Wife's car in a few months as I am not sure at this point if I want to stay Mini or go with another BMW.

For being my first Mini and it being an '07 I can say it is a very nice car and well built.


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

E39M5Power said:


> I actually just purchased an 07 Cooper S this weekend. This is my first Mini and traded in my 01 330Ci. What a difference in the liveliness of this car. I have test driven the '06 and earlier models but I think this year has a very nice pep to it. I got the actual model the dealer was to setup for the Coops for the Hammer & Coop display. Astro Black Metallic, sport and premium packages, dual moon roof, carbon black English leather with white piping and the anthracite headliner (black on black on black). Also got the updated Mini stereo and it sounds quite good overall. I won't be upgrading to an aftermarket stereo as I just like to listen to something from time to time otherwise I listen to the engine and exhaust note as I drive.
> 
> Some may feel its a bit too much black but I like it. It was a good option at the time and I was the first person to drive it after the dealer took delivery (had 2 miles on it). I now have over 170 miles on it as it was too much fun to sit at home and just look at it.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the nice car! I'm waiting after placing my order for an R56 MCS last week. How's the lounge leather seating (I ordered the red leather version).


----------



## E39M5Power (Jan 19, 2007)

I love the lounge leather. It's so much softer than the Nappa leather in BMW's. It has that supple feeling and supportive with a gorgeous sheen to it. Very nice.

I wanted to do the red leather but the only option I had available was the silver exterior but the red leather looks hot though. Piano black trim complements that red color nicely.

I have had BMW's for the last couple of years and this being my first Mini I definitely did not choose poorly. I can blast by people in traffic, where a larger car would still be thinking about the maneuver, the Mini is done executing it and I am already a car ahead of the person I blew by, very potent engine. The dash and other areas that are not actual plastic or leather are nicely wrapped in I am assuming vinyl with a nice embossed pattern on it. Makes the surface far more interesting with keeping glare and such minimized.


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

Hey guys, any pics of your MINI before I bust a gut waiting for mine on Monday.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

uter said:


> Hey guys, any pics of your MINI before I bust a gut waiting for mine on Monday.


I have a Mellow Yellow with Black Lounge Leather + Piano Black trim in the garange and it's hot! The Lounge Leather is definately worth the extra money in my opinion.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

uter said:


> Hey guys, any pics of your MINI before I bust a gut waiting for mine on Monday.


Sorry, haven't taken a pic of my car yet. I dig the hell out of the car but I can't imagine I'll snap a photo of it until I'm ready to sell. Ask me again in 20 months. :rofl:


----------



## Pedal2Floor (Jul 29, 2006)

My brother had to go on a business trip to China and his Mini came in this week :tsk: . I am picking it up tomorrow for him. I get to drive it around until he comes back May 11th  

I will post picks after the pickup provided its not raining tomorrow


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Any recent 07 reports?

I am seeing a lot of "issues" threads on UK MINI boards -- wondering how the US spec cars are faring?

Anyone?


----------



## sunilsf (Sep 22, 2003)

blueguydotcom said:


> Sorry, haven't taken a pic of my car yet. I dig the hell out of the car but I can't imagine I'll snap a photo of it until I'm ready to sell. Ask me again in 20 months. :rofl:


blueguy... did you post one of your infamous write-ups/reviews on the MCS? I'd be interested in reading it.

Thanks.


----------



## Monizzle (Jan 10, 2007)

i am in the market, i just test drove one with sport/premium/cold weather and holy god it was fun! now all i need to do is sell my 2004 USP A4 1.8t...anyone?


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

sunilsf said:


> blueguy... did you post one of your infamous write-ups/reviews on the MCS? I'd be interested in reading it.
> 
> Thanks.


Nope. I'll try to get to it one day. I really dig the hell out of my car.


----------



## sunilsf (Sep 22, 2003)

blueguydotcom said:


> Nope. I'll try to get to it one day. I really dig the hell out of my car.


Well, then, I'll look forward to it as I know you are one of the more discerning customers on these boards.


----------

